# Mindestabstand 2er Teilnehmer im Profibus



## Krumnix (8 Oktober 2007)

Moin.

Ich hab alle abgesucht aber leider nix gefunden.

Ich bräuchte eine Info, wie groß der Mindestabstand von
2 Teilnehmer in einem Profibus sein muss.

Ich hab mal was von 75cm gehört, aber ich finde keine
Dokumentation.

Der Kunde hat nämlich seine Teilnehmer mit gerade mal 20-30cm 
Kabellänge verbunden und der Bus steigt so alle 3-4 Mintuen für
50-100ms aus und läuft dann wieder.

Ggf. ein Echo auf der viel zu kurzen Leitung?!

Aber dafür brauche ich "Beweise".

Danke


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2007)

Diese Info habe ich auch, allerdings nicht schriftlich niedergelegt, sondern von einem, der sich hauptamtlich der Busfehlersuche widmet. Grund sei, daß sich bei vielen nahe beieinanderliegenden Klemmstellen, Fehler und mögliche Übergangswiderstände zu stark auf den Bus auswirken. Also wenn mal 2 Teilnehmer nahe beieinander liegen, sollte das schon gehen, aber im Schaltschrank sind es ja manchmal 8 und mehr.


----------



## Krumnix (8 Oktober 2007)

Jo. Hier sind es 18 Umrichter von Danfoss, die nebeneinander gepresst sind.
Aber ohne "Beweise" glaubt mir der Betrieber leider nicht


----------



## Krumnix (8 Oktober 2007)

Hmmmm. Vielleicht hab ich was gefunden.

Und zwar folgendes:
Die Länge zwischen 2 Teilnehmer ist abhängig von ihrer Wertigkeit.

Ist die Länge zwischen 2 Teilnehmer >10m ist die Wertigkeit egal.

Ist die Länge <10m so muss der Abstand überprüft und berechnet
werden.

Pro Teilnehmer am Bussegment ergibt sich dann folgende Wertigkeiten:

Normaler Busstecker (auch mit Programmierschnittstelle) hat eine
Wertigkeit von 0,1.

18 Teilnehmer am Bus ergibt eine Wertigkeit von 1,8
Abstand zwischen den Teilnehmer ist dann mindestens 1,8m.

Die Wertigkeit der anderen Busteilnehmer wie Umrichter etc. ergeben
sich daraus, das sie eine Direktverbindung haben und auch 0,1 als
Wertigkeit.

Busstecker mit einer Stichleitung haben Wertigkeit von 1,5 z.B.

Werde das jetzt mal austesten, aber scheint so gegeben zu sein.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2007)

Die Quelle würde mich mal interessieren, wenn möglich.


----------



## marlob (8 Oktober 2007)

Hier die Quelle


----------



## Gecht (8 Oktober 2007)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Ggf. ein Echo auf der viel zu kurzen Leitung?!



Nein, der Bus wird zu stark belastet.
Bitte jetzt nicht steinigen, wers genauer weiss nur zu:
Irgendwie muss das so sein, dass die Kapazität des Kabels innerhalb des Busses als Ausgleich eine grosse Rolle spielt (Denke das ist die wertigkeit von oben).

Ich hab das auch nur in einem Minikurs von nem Grosshändler mitgenommen,deshalb weiss ich das auch nicht mehr genau. Unserer Dozent bei der SPS-Fachkraft wusste das z.B. auch nicht.
Seitdem glit bei uns die Faustformel min. 1m


----------



## crash (8 Oktober 2007)

Steht alles in der
Profibus-Dokumentation (ca. 13MB)
Kapitel 3 Netzprojektierung
Da sind Tabellen für die Wertigkeiten.
musst halt bissl rechnen gel
und die Regeln lesen nicht vergessen
Es gibt Ausnahmen Stichwort->Gruppenbildung


----------

